# FreeBSD 12.2 and 13.0 ifconfig tap0 destroy hangup.



## imrozx (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi guys, I am using tinc 1.1pre for my vpn service and it happily work fine until I upgraded to 12.2 and 13.0 and I notice tinc service will hung up when I try to restart or stop the service. Upon checking I found out the tinc-down service which has ifconfig tap0 destroy was hung. I try to run the command myself and the whole terminal freeze.. I cannot even do ctrl-c or ctrl-z it just freeze. The prior version does not have this problem. what is the solution? or I just remove the destroy interface command altogether?


----------



## imrozx (Jul 30, 2021)

Okay I found the reason why it freeze, the tap is tie to the process that spawn it, so if the process still running it wont destroy the interface, what I did is to add "&" after the ifconfig destroy so that the tinc-down script can proceed and tinc process can safely shutdown, after that ifconfig tap0 destroy will work.


----------

